# Encrypting Wireless



## Ruzzy (Oct 14, 2005)

my brother has just got a laptop with centrino and my m8 has a laptop and i want to encrypt the signal. im gunna hook the wireless transmitter up soon but i want to no how 2 encrypt it before i do, my pc will be the master. by the way im gunna plug the wireless into a wired ADSL modem/router

My PC < Wired modem/router < Wireless Transmitter > Wireless signal ) ) )

the main question however is how do you encrypt


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The encryption is a function of the router and your drivers for the wireless adapters. For the Centrino laptop, you use the wireless configuration to pick the encryption type and keys. For the router, it's in the wireless configuration pages.

I recommend WPA if you can, with keys at least 20 characters long and with random numbers and letters. That is quite secure nowadys.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Your PC being the master has nothing to do with this. 

It should look more like

Internet
^
Broadband modem
^
Wireless or Wired routers
^
computers


----------

